# Trasheffekt mit Illustrator



## vandit (11. Oktober 2003)

_meinen gruss

wie kann ich einen trasheffekt (sprenkeln) mit illustrator nachempfinden ?

meinen dank für eue hilfe im voraus

gruss

...

_


----------



## schnabel (2. November 2003)

einfach einen neuen brush kreieren


----------

